# Looking for boat plans...



## mick101 (May 14, 2009)

There are so many boat plans out there that it is hard to choose. I was wondering if any of you have built your own SMALL duck hunting boat? I want to purchase the plans I seen on ebay to make your own long tailed mud motor and put it on a small boat I built myself. I think it would be an adventure and an experience to be out hunting in a boat you made with a motor you made. Please sahre your experience of boat building with me. What you built, where you got the plans, the positives, the negatives, etc...


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you are looking for plans at a low cost, an inexpensive build check out this forum.
http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=602498
Web site
http://www.hybridduckboat.com/files/

this is my second boat









My first


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Hybrid boat plans


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

A few years ago I built a Kara Hummer layout/marsh boat. I bought the plans from Rob Lenard in Missouri for about $30. The materials with fiberglass cost about $300. I did the build unassisted in about 40 hours. The plans made it very simple as this was my first attempt at boat building.
So far the boat has been very good and allows you to get into some VERY skinny water. It paddles and poles very well but I have been looking in to getting a small MM for it for the long trips into the marsh.
The plans don't have a transom but I added one pretty simply by following some instructions I found online.
Here are a couple pics:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

It really depends on your budet intended use for the boat and amount of work and skill needed to build it. I have 100's of hours into my small boat and thats a Devlin 14' sneak boat called the Black Brant III. I can hunt two guys and a dog out of it comfortably and take on some fairly large water with it. If your wanting to hunt just you and your dog in a marsh you drag the boat out of the back of your truck then a Kara or hibrid is closer to your ticket.

I doubt very much that the best boat designs are being sold on ebay. I would do what your doing research with different hunters and builders. Define your goals and you will end up with a boat you really like.


----------

